# Point sparring tournament matches



## Runs With Fire (Oct 20, 2014)

This is second tournament and my first as a black belt.  I elected not to enter in weapons forms or hand forms this year. I am the skinny guy in the red chest pad.  I have 2 matches back to back. Let me know what you think: advice, pointers etc.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Oct 20, 2014)

This is the 2014 KFCF friendship tournament held in Wyoming, mi.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Oct 20, 2014)

I noticed in a lot of your fighting stances - you show too much of your front...and a good pushing front kick would take care of that..
showing less of your front will make you less of a target and give you different options.. Overall - well done


----------



## Runs With Fire (Oct 21, 2014)

Very true.  It's amazing how I feel so much better than I look on video.  It is the best way I have found to be able to pick my self apart.


----------



## jezr74 (Oct 21, 2014)

Runs With Fire said:


> This is second tournament and my first as a black belt.  I elected not to enter in weapons forms or hand forms this year. I am the skinny guy in the red chest pad.  I have 2 matches back to back. Let me know what you think: advice, pointers etc.



Good work on getting your two first matches awarded, looked like you were having a lot of fun.

Just a few comments\questions if I may.

1:50, 5:26 - Are these defensive stances for TSD, not sure I understand the purpose. (may be what KS was referring to)

I did notice that you didn't use the full extension of your kicks in a number of them. Were you going easy on them? Was it full contact or semi-full contact?

I must commend you one posting a tube of your fights, not many people would be brave enough to put themselves under the scrutiny of many experienced martial artists.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 21, 2014)

Was there a rule about punching to the head?  I swear there wasn't a single backfist throw that struck agains the head and that is usually a staple of point fighting.  

Some criticism, your right roundhouse is your favorite technique and you use it for everthing both as a counter kick and as you dominant intial attack.  In point fighting roundhouse kicks off the rear leg almost never land, you need to set them up with hands.  

You seem to be a counter fighter, try being more aggressive, you want them to be reacting to you, the whole "action beats reaction" is very true.  You have to be much better to win the point game as a counter-fighter.

Develop your lead hand and lead foot techniques, they are less telegraphic.

Looks like you are having fun!


----------



## Runs With Fire (Oct 22, 2014)

that was just stopping movement in an awkward place when the judge called a point. I have noticed a bit of that after brief kung fu training. Not sure why. 

*points scored to the head from contact to the sides and top of head by feet only.  head shots, light to no contact (pulled within two inches)
*points scored to the body, above the waist to front and sides of chest. light contact for all body strikes


----------



## drop bear (Oct 23, 2014)

Not even closely a point fighter. I would have thought the theory would be to strike at range then angle off and out so they can't counter. You strike and sit and get nailed. You also seem to sit in range and not strike.


----------



## Dinkydoo (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't have any black belts so I'm not trying to 'teach you how to suck eggs' however there's a couple of things I noticed:

Standing front on leaves a pretty big target, try to reduce this by standing more in a side-on stance (dunno if front facing stances are a TKD style thing)

You start off on the back foot a lot. Being a small fighter I do too however I'm developing better lead foot kicks so I can counter quickly without retreating, before moving into  hand range. Lead foot side kicks are my bread and butter for this. 

Someone pointed out that rear leg kicks rarely land in point fighting; I find that they rarely land full stop, unless they've been setup. In point this is more important because you reset after every potential point, in continuous you can lead with a big kick like  that in anticipation of the block/counter and fight your way out from there. You'll take a couple of hits (or I do at least) but they can be used more effectively than in point sparring.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't do point fighting, so I won't presume to offer advice. I was just curious about all the protective gear for almost no contact. Is that common for point sparring with those rules?


----------



## Blindside (Oct 23, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I don't do point fighting, so I won't presume to offer advice. I was just curious about all the protective gear for almost no contact. Is that common for point sparring with those rules?



Under the various "open" tournament formats most rules sets require head, hand, foot gear, mouthguard, and cup, the torso gear is usually not required.


----------

